# Setting Wireless keyboard to wake computer?



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

On my Vista computer, my wireless keyboard/mouse wakes the computer.

But on my Windows 7 computer, it doesn't.

Is there some setting somewhere?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Go into Device Manager and click on the > next to Keyboards. Right click on your keyboard and select Properties. Under the Power Management tab tick the box to "Allow this device to wake the computer". Repeat this for the mouse.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

Funny, it's already enabled. Is there some other setting? Like USB requiring power to operate the antenna when the computer is off??


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Go into Device Manager, and look for a section called Human Interface Devices. Look for an entry there with a Power Management tab, and enable that same setting.

I went in a long time ago and turned all of that off. Unless you put your computer into stand by and *immediately* walk away and never go near the computer you won't have a problem. But if you so much as bump the desk or table it's on, and the mouse moves the _slightest_, it'll wake right up. Pushing the power button works much better for me.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

Nope. That didn't work either.

I also set the "Generic USB Hub" and "USB Root Hub" to not "Allow the computer to turn off device to save power".

I tested all the USB ports and they all give power when the computer is in SLEEP.

The interesting thing is that these USB "Power Management" tabs have the "Allow this device to wake the computer" options ghosted. Is that indicative of the problem?


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

OK I cross-checked with the Vista computer and the "USB Root Hub" has that "wake" option ghosted as well. But there's no "Power Management" tab on the "Generic USB Hub" or any other USB devices. I know these devices weren't mentioned in the suggestions, but I just thought I'd throw this in just in case.

But the "Human Interface Devices" don't have any check marks on the "Allow this device to wake the computer". But both the keyboard and the mouse wake the computer.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You're right that the receiver needs power or you can't use a wireless kb to wake the machine. Some boards still provide USB power in sleep mode, or one of its supported type of sleep mode, and others do not.

Check the advanced settings in your Power Options, too, just to see if anything relevant is there. You may find other settings there that you want to change, anyway.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

I didn't fing anything relevant there.

I swapped out the Vista keyboard/mouse for this one and this one works on the Vista computer so I guess the keyboard/mouse is working properly too.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

OK, it looks like I got it to work. There was a BIOS setting called:

Wake Up Event Setup -> Resume from S3 by USB Device

It was default to [Disabled].

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh also,

One thing about the mouse wakeup, is that it doesn't wake the computer when you move it a little as you said. You seem to have to change directions in order for the computer to wake. So either the new motherboard requires the "shake wake" or there could be some other setting to adjust the sensitivity of the wake. Any ideas?


----------

